# [compiz] brak efektów

## Mr Adam

Hi!

Zainstalowałem compiza, według tego: http://gentoo-wiki.com/Compiz

Jednak jak włączam gnome ( z konsolki startx ) to nie mam żadnych efektów  :Sad: , 

zrobiłem zgodnie z tym, więc problem chyba nie leży w konfiguracji?

```
 Default: Using gconf-editor

# gconf-editor

Then navigate to apps --> compiz --> general --> allscreens --> options and edit the active_plugins node on the right. 
```

Mój xorg.conf - http://pastebin.com/865786

Moje logi X'ów - http://pastebin.com/865785

Dziękuję za pomoc  :Wink: 

----------

## Belliash

zainstaluj beryla lepiej  :Wink: 

----------

## Mr Adam

 *Morpheouss wrote:*   

> zainstaluj beryla lepiej 

 

tzn. nie da się? czy trzeba sobie posta nabić?

----------

## psycepa

 *Mr Adam wrote:*   

> czy trzeba sobie posta nabić?

 

zartujesz sobie, prawda?

 *arsen wrote:*   

> zainstalować beryla , beryl to fork compiza co właśnie za jeden z celów miał odcięcie się od gconf.

 

----------

## Belliash

a zatem zainstaluj beryla i uzywaj beryl-managera do konfiguracji  :Wink: 

jak uzywalem jeszcze compiz-quinnstorm to tez mialem rozne cuda z konfiguracja w gconfiea teraz juz nie ...

ale mniejsza oto...

teraz na prawde napisalem tylko dla postcount++  :Wink: 

----------

## Mr Adam

dobra, zainstaluje tego beryla żebyście już nie nabijali postów   :Laughing: 

----------

## timor

 *Mr Adam wrote:*   

> dobra, zainstaluje tego beryla żebyście już nie nabijali postów  

 Jak już wszyscy nabijają to i ja się przyłączę postcount++...  :Very Happy: 

P.S.

Jakiś czas temu bawiłem się compiz'em i miałem z nim sporo problemów. Szkoda czasu na niego, teraz mam beryla odmaskowanego z portów i wszystko śmiga miodzio  :Smile: 

----------

## sebas86

 *Mr Adam wrote:*   

> dobra, zainstaluje tego beryla żebyście już nie nabijali postów  

 

Niemiły chomiczek...  :Razz: 

Beryl jest po prostu przyjemniejszy w obsłudze i łatwiej się integruje z innym oprogramowaniem, poza tym nie wymaga jakiś chorych zależności jeśli chcesz mieć dekorację okien i przyjemną konfigurację - wystarczy dorzucić emerald'a i paczkę beryl-settings.

Tak samo wszyscy namawialiby Cię do korzystania z AIGLX zamiast XGL gdybyś chciał korzystać z tego ostatniego.  :Wink: 

----------

## Mr Adam

przyznam że fajnie to wygląda i płynnie działa, ale.. np. podczas pisania tekstu czy przewijania strony w firefoxie wyraźnie się przycina, znaczy przewijanie strony wygląda tak, jakbym miał procek 200mhz chociaż wszystkie efekty są płynne... jak coś pisze, to jest różnica pomiędzy wstukaniem a pojawieniem się na monitorze, w tym przypadku efekty także działaja płynnie, widocznie to wina beryla a nie mojej karty ( radek 9000   :Laughing:   antyk  :Wink:  )

a co do mplay'era, on chce działać? bo u mnie to tak jakby działa z ~2fps...

----------

## timor

 *Mr Adam wrote:*   

> przyznam że fajnie to wygląda i płynnie działa, ale.. np. podczas pisania tekstu czy przewijania strony w firefoxie wyraźnie się przycina, znaczy przewijanie strony wygląda tak, jakbym miał procek 200mhz chociaż wszystkie efekty są płynne... jak coś pisze, to jest różnica pomiędzy wstukaniem a pojawieniem się na monitorze, w tym przypadku efekty także działaja płynnie, widocznie to wina beryla a nie mojej karty ( radek 9000    antyk  )
> 
> a co do mplay'era, on chce działać? bo u mnie to tak jakby działa z ~2fps...

 

Jeżeli Twoja karta jest ciut starsza to pewne efekty mogą działać wolniej. Sprawdź obciążenie procesora, jeżeli masz wysokie to pewnie nie masz wsparcia sprzętowego czyli źle ustawionego xorg'a. A jak chodzi o mplayer'a to ustaw jako sterownik video coś co korzysta z open gl (np. gl, gl2).

----------

## n0rbi666

1) polecam beryla z overlaya xeffects

2) widzę, że masz ATI - polecam sterowniki z cvs - działają dużo lepiej niż tem które są w portage  :Smile:  (tzn mesa + mesa-progs + libdrm + x11-drm + xf86-video-ati + xorg-server z git/cvs  :Smile:  )

http://sturmartillerie.org/portage/mesa-cvs/mesa-cvs.tar.gz

3) moja konfiguracja xorg.conf : 

http://torus.uck.pk.edu.pl/~la017/xorg.conf

i jeszcze zerknij tu :

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-533752.html

ps. postcount++  :Mr. Green: 

ps kocham tą emotkę  :Mr. Green:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## psycepa

wylacz ekeft 'blur' i tekst powinine normalnie sie wpisywac

----------

## timor

 *psycepa wrote:*   

> wylacz ekeft 'blur' i tekst powinine normalnie sie wpisywac

 Też mi się to skojażyło ale wydaje mi się, że chomik wiedziałby co włączał. Blur całkiem fajny jest ale po 5 minutach przedmioty w pokoju się rozmazują  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Mr Adam

 *timor wrote:*   

>  *psycepa wrote:*   wylacz ekeft 'blur' i tekst powinine normalnie sie wpisywac Też mi się to skojażyło ale wydaje mi się, że chomik wiedziałby co włączał. Blur całkiem fajny jest ale po 5 minutach przedmioty w pokoju się rozmazują 

 

faktycznie, wyłączenie blur pomogło... nie wiem tylko co to ma ze sobą wspólnego...

a co do przewijania stron w firefoxie, dalej fajnie przewija :-/

mplayer po przestawieniu z gl2 na gl działa, ale bez window border  i wszystkie okna muszą być zminimalizowane bo okno z filmem miga na niebiesko... karta chyba nie wytrzymuje mplayera i beryla  :Wink: , może sobie kupie coś lepszego  :Wink: 

postcount = postcount + 1;

//wiem  :Very Happy:  kiepski ze mnie programista...

----------

## timor

 *Mr Adam wrote:*   

> faktycznie, wyłączenie blur pomogło... nie wiem tylko co to ma ze sobą wspólnego...

 OK. Myliłem się. Blur to taki efekt, rozmycia/spowolnienia przy poruszaniu, pojawianiu, itp okien - musiałeś go włączyć... Ctrl+F12  :Smile: 

 *Mr Adam wrote:*   

> a co do przewijania stron w firefoxie, dalej fajnie przewija :-/

 Spróbuj wyłączyć w opcjach płynne przewijanie, jak dobrze pamiętam to pod berylem robi dokładnie na odwrót w stosunku do tego co powinno  :Smile: 

 *Mr Adam wrote:*   

> mplayer po przestawieniu z gl2 na gl działa, ale bez window border  i wszystkie okna muszą być zminimalizowane bo okno z filmem miga na niebiesko... karta chyba nie wytrzymuje mplayera i beryla , może sobie kupie coś lepszego 

 To prawie na pewno wina sterowników, może zainstaluj jakieś nowsze. Poszukaj po forum czy ktoś nie miał takiego  problemu. Ja mam Nvidię więc nie mam pojęcia jakie problemy są z Radeonami.

 *Mr Adam wrote:*   

> postcount = postcount + 1;
> 
> //wiem  kiepski ze mnie programista...

 Jeśli się nie mylę to liczba postów oznacza liczbę postów, w których się brało udział a nie ilość wysłanych wiadomości. Więc pierwszą linijkę też powinieneś zakomentować  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Belliash

a ja mam blura i sie nie bura  :Razz: 

normalnie dziala...

czasem jak dluzej uzywam to widze ze spowalnia.. jakis mem leak pewnie  :Very Happy: 

ale w koncu uzywam -9999  :Smile: 

----------

## Mr Adam

 *timor wrote:*   

>  *Mr Adam wrote:*   faktycznie, wyłączenie blur pomogło... nie wiem tylko co to ma ze sobą wspólnego... OK. Myliłem się. Blur to taki efekt, rozmycia/spowolnienia przy poruszaniu, pojawianiu, itp okien - musiałeś go włączyć... Ctrl+F12 

 

Ctrl+F12 to "motion slow", na pewno nie mam włączonego

co do Firefoksa... zmieniłem tak jak napisałeś, ale nie odnoszę wrażenia żeby było lepiej   :Cool: 

[edit]

Szukałem ale nie znalazłem, co muszę wstukać na klawiaturze żeby okienka poukładały się na ekranie, a po kliknięciu na jedno z nich mi się powiększyło?

----------

## joker

 *sebas86 wrote:*   

> Beryl jest po prostu przyjemniejszy w obsłudze i łatwiej się integruje z innym oprogramowaniem, poza tym nie wymaga jakiś chorych zależności jeśli chcesz mieć dekorację okien i przyjemną konfigurację - wystarczy dorzucić emerald'a i paczkę beryl-settings.

 

dziwne rzeczy rozmawiasz  :Smile:  z tymi zaleznosciami, compiz przy gnome podejrzewam ze nie ma wogole zadnych zaleznosci, a przy kde w moim przypadku mial jedna.

tak wogole to uzytkownikom kde polecalbym bardziej compiza niz beryla, bo stabilnosc aquamarine jest duzo gorsza niz compiza uzywajacego kwin-dekorator'a. przynajmniej takie jest moje doswiadczenie.

----------

## Belliash

 *joker wrote:*   

>  *sebas86 wrote:*   Beryl jest po prostu przyjemniejszy w obsłudze i łatwiej się integruje z innym oprogramowaniem, poza tym nie wymaga jakiś chorych zależności jeśli chcesz mieć dekorację okien i przyjemną konfigurację - wystarczy dorzucić emerald'a i paczkę beryl-settings. 
> 
> dziwne rzeczy rozmawiasz  z tymi zaleznosciami, compiz przy gnome podejrzewam ze nie ma wogole zadnych zaleznosci, a przy kde w moim przypadku mial jedna.
> 
> tak wogole to uzytkownikom kde polecalbym bardziej compiza niz beryla, bo stabilnosc aquamarine jest duzo gorsza niz compiza uzywajacego kwin-dekorator'a. przynajmniej takie jest moje doswiadczenie.

 

co Ty mowisz?

rzeciez compiz nie m dekoratora okien   :Shocked: 

Po za tym do beryla instaluje sie emeralda a nie jakiegos aquamarine ;P

----------

## Mr Adam

 *Morpheouss wrote:*   

>  *joker wrote:*    *sebas86 wrote:*   Beryl jest po prostu przyjemniejszy w obsłudze i łatwiej się integruje z innym oprogramowaniem, poza tym nie wymaga jakiś chorych zależności jeśli chcesz mieć dekorację okien i przyjemną konfigurację - wystarczy dorzucić emerald'a i paczkę beryl-settings. 
> 
> dziwne rzeczy rozmawiasz  z tymi zaleznosciami, compiz przy gnome podejrzewam ze nie ma wogole zadnych zaleznosci, a przy kde w moim przypadku mial jedna.
> 
> tak wogole to uzytkownikom kde polecalbym bardziej compiza niz beryla, bo stabilnosc aquamarine jest duzo gorsza niz compiza uzywajacego kwin-dekorator'a. przynajmniej takie jest moje doswiadczenie. 
> ...

 

Obydwa, emerald jest dla gnome a aquamarine dla kde...

->Mam problem z przezroczystością, natomiast jak naciskam "alt" i kręcę rolką to okienko staje się przezroczyste, ale jak kręcę w drugą stronę scroll em, to okno nie powraca do normalnego stanu, patrzyłem na bindy w konfiguracji beryla, ale nie mogę tego znaleźć, a wcześniej przecież działało normalnie ;-(

----------

## joker

troche nie rozumiem Twojej odpowiedzi drogi Morpheouss'ie  :Smile: 

chodzilo mi o to, ze compiz lepiej i stabilniej integruje sie z kde. dekoratorem okien pod kde dla compiz'a jest kwin-dekorator. aquamarine (niedostepny w oficjalnym drzewie portage) to dekorator okien pod kde dla beryla. dobrze mowie?

----------

## Belliash

kurde co Wy pieprzycie?

przeciez aquamarine jest dla KDE a emerald jest uniwersalny. Nie ma w zaleznosciach ani KDE ani Gnome ani nic!

komunikuje sie z WM za pomoca DBUSA!

emerald jest najlepszym rozwiazaniem, z reszta najlepsze themesy sa dla niego!

compiz tez go mial... zresta emerald to nowa wersja cgwd  :Wink: 

----------

## joker

ale ja wlasnie pisze o integracji z KDE! wiec nic nie pieprze tylko mowie jaka jest sytuacja  :Smile: 

----------

## Belliash

eee tam. uzywam KDE beryl i emerald  :Wink: 

probowalem aquamarine, .. dla emerald sa lepsiejsze, ladniejsze kompozycje  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Mr Adam

a tak przy okazji, gdzie znajdę kompozycje dla emeralda?

----------

## timor

 *Mr Adam wrote:*   

> a tak przy okazji, gdzie znajdę kompozycje dla emeralda?

 google -> emerald themes

----------

## Belliash

emerald theme manager => fetch non-gpl themes  :Wink: 

----------

## joker

na kde-look tez jest sporo.

co do aquamarine to nie ma dla niego zadnych oddzielnych themes'ow jako ze korzysta on z kwin-dekoratora, a standardowa dekoracja okien kde podoba mi sie bardziej niz kazdy themes emeralda  :Smile: 

----------

